# An Irish Pub Scene



## Renair (Feb 10, 2009)

"...an old man sits and rests his weary feet by a fire, the rain hits down hard on the window outside, the bitter cold of winter and life in a small fishing village takes it's toll.  The only thing to do, sit by the fire, have a pint of Guinness and see what's on the telly....."

                                                     A CLASSIC SUNDAY in my favourite pub!


----------



## skates94 (Feb 10, 2009)

Great B&W and your description was well written.......


----------



## Crazydad (Feb 10, 2009)

I love it. Although the chair blocks the fireplace, wouldn't know there was a fire going if you hadn't mentioned it.


----------



## Renair (Feb 10, 2009)

He he, I probably would have spotted that if I wasn't drinking Guinness myself!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 10, 2009)

The only thing missing in the photo (that is there in your description) is the rain hitting hard on the window  ... everything else IS there. And cheers to the Guinness you had! (Will you come up north in the beginnings of August and have a Guinness with me, some night out in Belfast, say? I'll be up north from 30 July to 11 August).


----------



## Early (Feb 11, 2009)

Bravo!  But, more!


----------



## Flash Harry (Feb 12, 2009)

That only looks like a half pint to me. H


----------

